# ADA Aquasky LED- how did it hold up?



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I remember when these came out a few years ago the reviews were mixed, but it seems there has not been much discussion since then. I think the consensus was there are lights out there that are much cheaper and do the same thing (finnex), but I remember seeing an ADA Aquasky at an LFS and really liking the color spectrum and the form factor. I'm a hardware junkie and haven't found another light with as sleek a design.

Are there any owners of these lights that want to chime in on how these lights have performed over the years?

I was thinking of making my own acrylic base for it to turn it into a pendant light.

I was thinking of using an Aquasky301 with a 20 gallon, going low tech. Is the spread going to be ok with a 28"x16" footprint (custom tank)?


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Any thoughts? Is this light this unpopular?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

If you have a normal (non-ADA) 20 gal tank I can't really see spending the additional money to get a lighting fixture that cost a lot more money just because it comes with ADAs name on it, and then hacking it to make it into a pendant.

I'd get a Finex or some other much less expensive fixture such as this (offsite) - Amazon.com : Chihiros LED System (AQUASKY 301)-30cm Aquarium Acrylic LED Light- Specially for Plant Tank : Pet Supplies Then hack that fixture.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

I can't speak for how they hold up over the long term, but I've had a 451 since February and it works well. The light is intense, which led me to restrict the photoperiod on my ADA 45P to 6 hours per day.

So far no signs of discolouration or cracking in the acrylic.

I really dig this light, so much so that I've just bought an ADA Mini-M and Aquasky 361 for my second aquascape.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a 361 and I like it a lot. 

Photo time is 5hrs. Growth is quick (weekly trims are needed). The shimmer is very nice. 

The pic in my signature has the aquasky.


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Dantrasy your Dutch-ish tank is one of my favorite tanks on this site.

Does anyone know if the aquasky can grow red plants?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Are you planning to use the Aquasky on a standard rimmed 20 gallon tank?


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Its a custom 20g, dimensions: 28x16x12 tall


----------



## Jonas (Nov 30, 2011)

DaveK said:


> If you have a normal (non-ADA) 20 gal tank I can't really see spending the additional money to get a lighting fixture that cost a lot more money just because it comes with ADAs name on it, and then hacking it to make it into a pendant.
> 
> I'd get a Finex or some other much less expensive fixture such as this (offsite) - Amazon.com : Chihiros LED System (AQUASKY 301)-30cm Aquarium Acrylic LED Light- Specially for Plant Tank : Pet Supplies Then hack that fixture.
> 
> He does not want the fixture because it has an ADA logo. He likes the design, and that is a very good reason to buy something i think.


----------



## RyanK (Sep 19, 2011)

Jonas said:


> He does not want the fixture because it has an ADA logo. He likes the design, and that is a very good reason to buy something i think.


Which is why he linked an off-brand fixture with a very similar design without the brand upcharge of the ADA fixture.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

check out sanrise led lights. i saw one in action today, most impressive.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 30, 2011)

RyanK said:


> Jonas said:
> 
> 
> > He does not want the fixture because it has an ADA logo. He likes the design, and that is a very good reason to buy something i think.
> ...


Fair enough . i didn't know the design was so similar.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

anyone have a dimmer on theirs?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

The biggest problem with the ADA light, quite simply, is that it lacks in features for the price and it's limited to high tech. Then you tend to either love or hate the design, I actually don't mind it on 60P's and above but it's really big looking on anything smaller. I considered this light and making it a pendant light, because I think it would actually look better and it wasn't for an ADA tank but there was just too many other options. I went really cheap on that tank, Beamswork, and that actually worked quite nicely for a fraction of the price, though I didn't like the spectrum as much, it still was nice.


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, I like the Aquasky's form factor, as well as the color spectrum. I hadn't seen a light with that particular color before.

Also, I have had bad experiences with LEDs and plant growth, so I wanted to go with a brand that is proven. The ADA knock offs look like they have a great form factor, but I can't tell what color they'll emit and if they'll even grow plants properly (I don't know anyone who has one).

I know a finnex will get the job done, but the form factor and the color spectrum is what I'm more interested in, and don't mind paying a premium, because I don't have multiple tanks, and I just want the most perfect tank possible.

I know it's tons of light for mosses and ferns, but that's why I was considering using an Aquasky 301 (meant for a mini-m I think) on a bigger, 20 g tank.

The sanrise look good, but I doubt I'll be able to see one in person.

When the aquasky has a dimmer function that's controllable by smart phone, that will probably be the last light I will ever buy.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

HBdirtbag said:


> anyone have a dimmer on theirs?


I'm running a standard $10 LED dimmer off amazon with no problems.

Bump:


tizzite said:


> I remember when these came out a few years ago the reviews were mixed, but it seems there has not been much discussion since then. I think the consensus was there are lights out there that are much cheaper and do the same thing (finnex), but I remember seeing an ADA Aquasky at an LFS and really liking the color spectrum and the form factor. I'm a hardware junkie and haven't found another light with as sleek a design.
> 
> Are there any owners of these lights that want to chime in on how these lights have performed over the years?
> 
> ...


I've have found an end of my aquasky submerged under water due to my cat. Dried it out and works just fine.

The light is bright. I threw on a simple LED dimmer and run it closer to 50% power.

The color is more blue/white. Spread is pretty good. My potted plant next to my tank is mooching growth. Highlights green color.

The acrylic stand really compliments the ADA style.


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

IntotheWRX said:


> I'm running a standard $10 LED dimmer off amazon with no problems.
> style.


Can you post a link for this dimmer? Thanks


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I assume he means something like this https://smile.amazon.com/TronicsPros-12V-24V-Controller-Connector-Monochrome/dp/B016TLH9D4
Personally I like these https://smile.amazon.com/Way2top-Aquarium-Intelligent-Modulator-Controller/dp/B07M89N8MH/
but they're a lot cheaper on the bay or aliexpress... you may need 5.5/2.1->5.5/2.5mm adapters for some of these lights, but at least the s2-pro can accept a 5.5/2.5mm male plug anyhow so you generally only need this side https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D49F3TW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Wobblebonk said:


> I assume he means something like this https://smile.amazon.com/TronicsPros-12V-24V-Controller-Connector-Monochrome/dp/B016TLH9D4
> Personally I like these https://smile.amazon.com/Way2top-Aquarium-Intelligent-Modulator-Controller/dp/B07M89N8MH/
> but they're a lot cheaper on the bay or aliexpress... you may need 5.5/2.1->5.5/2.5mm adapters for some of these lights, but at least the s2-pro can accept a 5.5/2.5mm male plug anyhow so you generally only need this side https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D49F3TW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Yea I have that rotary style one.


----------

